# Don't Mean To Sound 'Dumb' or 'Ignorant', But Can Someone Breakdown Bloodlines For Me



## BCK (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm curious as to the different bloodlines and shit. I hear razor edge, noble, woods, RBJ, carver, jeep, kingfish etc. and etc. I'd appreciate if someone can help me out, break down and school me on it. Good looks ahead of the clock..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the dogmen of old were the first people to keep detailed pedigrees in the dog world,and the apbt been around for almost 200 years.so it should come as no suprise that there are literally thousands of diffrent bloodlines out there and nobody knows every single one.also there are many diffrent types in the apbt with in the bloodlines.razors edge,grey line ,watch dog,gotti are usually the blue lines,many of the dogs are built low and wide,of course not all of these dogs are low or wide or even blue,but the line are typified by these types.As well there is the ruffian line of am staff,and gaff blood lines that are generaly show dogs,many of the afore mentioned lines of apbt are duel registered as am/staffs also which is much more common in the bully strains than game dogs or the larger blood lines.
Then youve got the game dogs.Youll here bloodlines and names such as fastlane,eli,alligator and others such as tudor,carver,mayfield,sorrell,alot of these lines are named after dogs,or the dog men but they are typified by dogs built only for gameness and skill in the fighting pit,they are generaly smaller dogs and come out in a multitude of colors,these types are the true types of apbt and bred only for function,many of these lines were used to found other strains of apbt and amstaff.
Then youll get the lines that once were game but now are both pet and working stock or show dogs,
Lines such as the old family red nose strain carry names like,wilder,hemphill,norrod,wallace and are dogs with red noses,coats,toenails,and eyes,not all red nose dogs are ofrn.Many of todays ofrn dogs are a bit on the larger side,but the apbt in general seems to run a bit bigger now.
the colby line falls under this description also,once a top fighting strain,it is now much more of a show dog and arguably the most famouse line of apbt.
Lastly you find the big dogs,dogs of 100 pounds and up,names like whopper,eddington,chevy reddog are common,these dogs a mastiff types of pitbull and largly unpure but still registered as apbts,these dogs are almost striktly weight pull dogs,although some are used as catch dogs and protection dogs.They have a marked diffrence in temperment also,90% of apbts are human friendly but many of these large dogs are not...


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

*Awesome Post*

:goodpost:That's the best, most complete answer I've read. I wish I had that info last year before I had to go digging for it. That should end all the bloodline questions...for at least a week.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Good post Cane but I have to disagree with you about the colby dogs I know alot of them are being breed for conformation but there's also alot of colby blood out there that's just as game as it ever was.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That was a good summarry or overview but I have to go with bully and say there are still alot of game dogs being used exactly for what they were bred for keeping the original lines pure. Your Colby, Eli, Jeep stuff is still very game and true!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> the dogmen of old were the first people to keep detailed pedigrees in the dog world,and the apbt been around for almost 200 years.so it should come as no suprise that there are literally thousands of diffrent bloodlines out there and nobody knows every single one.also there are many diffrent types in the apbt with in the bloodlines.razors edge,grey line ,watch dog,gotti are usually the blue lines,many of the dogs are built low and wide,of course not all of these dogs are low or wide or even blue,but the line are typified by these types.As well there is the ruffian line of am staff,and gaff blood lines that are generaly show dogs,many of the afore mentioned lines of apbt are duel registered as am/staffs also which is much more common in the bully strains than game dogs or the larger blood lines.
> Then youve got the game dogs.Youll here bloodlines and names such as fastlane,eli,alligator and others such as tudor,carver,mayfield,sorrell,alot of these lines are named after dogs,or the dog men but they are typified by dogs built only for gameness and skill in the fighting pit,they are generaly smaller dogs and come out in a multitude of colors,these types are the true types of apbt and bred only for function,many of these lines were used to found other strains of apbt and amstaff.
> Then youll get the lines that once were game but now are both pet and working stock or show dogs,
> Lines such as the old family red nose strain carry names like,wilder,hemphill,norrod,wallace and are dogs with red noses,coats,toenails,and eyes,not all red nose dogs are ofrn.Many of todays ofrn dogs are a bit on the larger side,but the apbt in general seems to run a bit bigger now.
> ...


This is the answer I was looking for in my post awile back:goodpost:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just for the record,i didnt say that game dogs were no longer being tested,used or what ever,i said that the ofrn and colby strains are more of show dogs and pets than the game dogs they were,of course there are exceptions.:reindeer:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> the dogmen of old were the first people to keep detailed pedigrees in the dog world,and the apbt been around for almost 200 years.so it should come as no suprise that there are literally thousands of diffrent bloodlines out there and nobody knows every single one.also there are many diffrent types in the apbt with in the bloodlines.razors edge,grey line ,watch dog,gotti are usually the blue lines,many of the dogs are built low and wide,of course not all of these dogs are low or wide or even blue,but the line are typified by these types.As well there is the ruffian line of am staff,and gaff blood lines that are generaly show dogs,many of the afore mentioned lines of apbt are duel registered as am/staffs also which is much more common in the bully strains than game dogs or the larger blood lines.
> Then youve got the game dogs.Youll here bloodlines and names such as fastlane,eli,alligator and others such as tudor,carver,mayfield,sorrell,alot of these lines are named after dogs,or the dog men but they are typified by dogs built only for gameness and skill in the fighting pit,they are generaly smaller dogs and come out in a multitude of colors,these types are the true types of apbt and bred only for function,many of these lines were used to found other strains of apbt and amstaff.
> Then youll get the lines that once were game but now are both pet and working stock or show dogs,
> Lines such as the old family red nose strain carry names like,wilder,hemphill,norrod,wallace and are dogs with red noses,coats,toenails,and eyes,not all red nose dogs are ofrn.Many of todays ofrn dogs are a bit on the larger side,but the apbt in general seems to run a bit bigger now.
> ...


nice breakdown, what do you know about the eli line?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow Eli is while not where it all began a HUGE influnece on the game world and the APBT history.

Eli (2xw) himself was as by product of Floyd Boudreaux's best breedings. He was heavily bred out of one of Floyd's favorite dogs Blind Billy. The actuall sire and dam are Boudreaux's Scrub and Bourdreaux's Candy.

Eli was later bred to Elis Spook and this would later influence the APBBT world in never before seen ways. The 3 most influential offspring were ELI JR (2xw), BULLYSON and a female named Brendy.

Eli Jr produced to fantastic offspring to include 7XW GRCH Art. Art was stolen and never recovered but not before he was able to contribute the history. His offspring were so great he became a ROM producer. He later was to produce 5xw HONEYBUNCH who remains the ALL TIME ROM. Honeybunch produced the 4xw Ch. Jeep. Jeep now ranks as the number one 'ROM' dog to this day and literally deserves to be covered in a story all by himself.

More later, at the firehall and just got an alarm.....


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*cant wait*

I cant wait to hear more you really know your stuff OFK .. go fight them fires Andy!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I've heard many old dogmen say that Jeep wasn't that good of a dog but he beat good dogs they've also said that the dogs jeep produced were better than him.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what are th echarcteristics of eli, good mouth, wind?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bully said:


> I've heard many old dogmen say that Jeep wasn't that good of a dog but he beat good dogs they've also said that the dogs jeep produced were better than him.


I heard it said chinaman was a man biter,any one ever herd that?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah i heard that to cane, i was lookin up chinaman not long ago and i came across a few saying that they were, a couple forums said the same thing.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Yeah I've heard that Chinaman bit his handler while he was waiting to be released from his corner.


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

i know there is alot of talk about these game dogs and not saying anything about the dogs or what history these dogs have but I have a question I have been waiting awile to ask, what is everyones stand point on fighting dogs?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im against it, i do respect dogmen to a degree, the time they spend with there dogs with there physical training is something i admire greatly, but the way in which I've seen them treat there dogs and im not talkin about having them fight but the way theses PEOPLE actually treat there dogs is sick to me.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I don't condone fighting but I do repect the dogmen of the past without them we wouldn't have our dogs today.


----------



## BCK (Nov 16, 2006)

bully said:


> I don't condone fighting but I do repect the dogmen of the past without them we wouldn't have our dogs today.


True indeed. Appreciate the info ya'll.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bully said:


> Yeah I've heard that Chinaman bit his handler while he was waiting to be released from his corner.


I heard that chinaman was sold to a dude in southern california and was in real bad shape with worms and malnourished,all that.well his new owner tryed to give him a bath or treat his worms and was bit pretty good in the arm.The guy soon after sent chinaman back from were he came.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

evan_pitbull said:


> i know there is alot of talk about these game dogs and not saying anything about the dogs or what history these dogs have but I have a question I have been waiting awile to ask, what is everyones stand point on fighting dogs?


Well firstly its a felony,and were im from 3 felonys lands you in prison for life,the less felonys one has the better.
Dog fighting became a punishable crime in the late 70s i believe[correct me if im wrong]and today it is a diffrent game,people are much more desparate especialy with felonys loaming over there heads,no thanks,it aint my bag..I also dont believe in pushing a dog i enjoy as a buddy to the brink of death or actually watching them die..


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

cane76 said:


> I heard that chinaman was sold to a dude in southern california and was in real bad shape with worms and malnourished,all that.well his new owner tryed to give him a bath or treat his worms and was bit pretty good in the arm.The guy soon after sent chinaman back from were he came.


Yeah he bit Dr.Wood and was sent back to his previous owner and then ended up on Tom Garners yard.


----------



## Blue_APBT (Oct 14, 2005)

I have been to a dog fight in the past and will also agree with others. The training that is undergone and the time spent with the dogs is amazing, but it is the cruelest thing that can be done to an animal. 

****I DO NOT FIGHT MY DOGS, NOR WILL I EVER****


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Chinaman belongs to Garner.
http://tom-garner-kennels.com/

I dont believe in dog fighting. It did become illegal in 1976.
I respect the TURE DOGMEN of old but not the punks of today!!!!!


----------



## Marco99 (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't believe it's true that the big dogs are more human aggressive. I'm around Whopper line dogs often and have yet to come across one that was dangerous around people. 

Conversely I've come across three pitbulls in the last two months that barked and acted like they'd bite me if I got too close. Two were blue dogs of the Gotti variety the other was a white dog that I don't know of the bloodline but was definitely a purebred pit.

There's really not a reason why the big dogs would be more human aggressive because mastiffs have solid temperaments and are less likely to bite than most dogs.

I will agree that the most human friendly dogs I've been around were tightly game bred pitbulls but there are many stories of game bred bulldogs that would bite with Bullyson, Zebo, and others.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cane76 said:


> Lastly you find the big dogs,dogs of 100 pounds and up,names like whopper,eddington,chevy reddog are common,these dogs a mastiff types of pitbull and largly unpure but still registered as apbts,these dogs are almost striktly weight pull dogs,although some are used as catch dogs and protection dogs.They have a marked diffrence in temperment also,90% of apbts are human friendly but many of these large dogs are not...


What i mean by this is that the dogs are protective,which is very common for apbt/mastiff crosses,thats my they have suceed so well in protection.
You may wonder how i know this,well ive also owned one.


----------

